# Akita Puppies



## cathspythons (Jun 29, 2008)

Heres a few updated pics of Kaos and Karma
Kaos was 6months last week and Karma is 13 weeks.
Its hard to beleive theres only three months between them:lol2:



































There names should be the other way round,Karma could test the patience of a saint,lol.


----------



## Xotics_Freak (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow they are just stunning 

beautiful dogs :flrt:


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

there stunning! and great to see them being socilaised with other dogs to many people think there to aggressive with strange dogs part of being an akita rubbish :2thumb:


----------



## cbreakenridge (Apr 27, 2009)

Awww adorable!!

Im back from America now.. And I think Latchford Ringcraft starts again on September the 5th? Anne is away on holiday, so if you want to bring the pups down, feel free to and I will try and help as much as you want : victory:


----------



## cathspythons (Jun 29, 2008)

Xotics_Freak said:


> Wow they are just stunning
> 
> beautiful dogs :flrt:
> 
> ...


----------



## helen_s (May 24, 2009)

they are fantastic lookin dogs


----------



## Modern Dinosaurs (Aug 14, 2008)

They are real shi :censor: s honest they are but we wouldn't be without our little bears


----------



## constrictor24 (Jan 21, 2009)

beautiful dogs i want another dog and hopefully a american akita

i have a american akita x akita inu whoes 5 months at the moment beautiful dog however a bit on the yappy side...am i right to say that the american akitas hardly bark?


----------



## cathspythons (Jun 29, 2008)

sumair24 said:


> beautiful dogs i want another dog and hopefully a american akita
> 
> i have a american akita x akita inu whoes 5 months at the moment beautiful dog however a bit on the yappy side...am i right to say that the american akitas hardly bark?


I wouldnt say mine are yappy at all but thet deffo let you no when theres someone about.


----------



## constrictor24 (Jan 21, 2009)

yh thats what i assumed as akitas hardly ever bark but i think the akita inu part in mine makes it very vocal

hope you dont me asking but do you keep them inside or out? as when they get big im not sure

thanks


----------



## shonny (Apr 20, 2009)

they are soooo cute! x


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

Whats your address? Might go thieving tonight :hmm:


----------



## cathspythons (Jun 29, 2008)

sumair24 said:


> yh thats what i assumed as akitas hardly ever bark but i think the akita inu part in mine makes it very vocal
> 
> hope you dont me asking but do you keep them inside or out? as when they get big im not sure
> 
> thanks


I keep mine out in the day and bring them inside in the evening.The breeder told me they would be more than happy living outside in kennels but id miss them to much :lol2:


----------

